# East Matagorda 2-11-08



## corkyboy10 (Aug 11, 2005)

Fished East Matagorda today caught 2 man limit of trout and 2 reds. We were throwing Day Glow / Pink Corkys and Plum Assassins. Also caught several fish on the Ed. special. We let about 15 good size keepers swim. Good day to be on the water.


----------



## troutmanmike (Mar 15, 2006)

Nice!!


----------



## The Driver. (May 20, 2004)

Good Job! 
Wading has been the ticket the last few days!


----------



## Muddy (Dec 25, 2007)

Nice stringer. That is one tough looking boat.


----------



## Terrynj (Jun 27, 2006)

Nice fish and a great day to be on the water!


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

Very nice! Congrats on the trip.


----------



## DatDude (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice stringer!!


----------



## waderX (Sep 5, 2007)

Sweet. You did better than most over the past couple days. Congrats.


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

Nice job on two of my favorite color corky's!


----------



## lpk (Dec 28, 2004)

*Nice Job*

I received a copy of those pics from a grassfarmer in Gonzales and he did not understand why that second man limit was not HIS the week before!!!! Sure wish I could have been sick!!!!!


----------



## LDS (Jul 25, 2007)

Good Catch and nice boat.


----------



## 11119 (Dec 29, 2005)

Wow!


----------



## Circle B BearKat (Jul 20, 2005)

Man, that is a fine string of fish. All hail the Corky!


----------



## steve bench (Nov 16, 2006)

Wow Nice Job


----------



## DuckDigler (Jan 3, 2008)

Good deal and good looking set up on the boat. Nice fish.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

I love stringer shots..........good one.


----------



## NateTxAg (Apr 11, 2006)

Thats a soild stringer! Heading out to matty this weekend hopefully!


----------



## tealnexttime1 (Aug 23, 2004)

looks like its on over there, congrats


----------



## weedline08 (Feb 19, 2008)

nice haul, wish I could catch em like that evertime we go out, I love fresh fried spec's. Call me when you get the deep fryer hot!


----------



## easy1 (Jan 21, 2008)

Why are you looking so mad?..nice fish.


----------

